# Booking via Interval International with DRI points and no DRI Interval account



## bobpark56 (Jul 31, 2020)

With diamond no longer providing us an Interval account, will we be able to book with DRI points via one of our other Interval accounts? Or must we purchase a DRI-specific account for that? (We have 3 other Interval accounts.)


----------



## bobpark56 (Jul 31, 2020)

Here's a follow-up that may be useful to some...
I called Interval about this. They say we cannot use any other corporate membership, such as Marriott or Vistana, to book with DRI points. But we also have a personal membership we use for trading our Festiva resorts. That membership can be used for booking with DRI points. So we will not need to pay $163 to replace the DRI-sponsored membership that ceases at the end of December. This was good news for us. Hope this helps some of you. We just will no longer have a gold membership...unless we choose to upgrade the one we have been using for Festiva. We don't yet see sufficient benefit for doing that.


----------



## DRIless (Aug 1, 2020)

bobpark56 said:


> Here's a follow-up that may be useful to some...
> I called Interval about this. They say we cannot use any other corporate membership, such as Marriott or Vistana, to book with DRI points. But we also have a personal membership we use for trading our Festiva resorts. That membership can be used for booking with DRI points. So we will not need to pay $163 to replace the DRI-sponsored membership that ceases at the end of December. This was good news for us. Hope this helps some of you. We just will no longer have a gold membership...unless we choose to upgrade the one we have been using for Festiva. We don't yet see sufficient benefit for doing that.


I doubt that DRI POINTS can be used in your non DRI I.I. account.  You would have to book a week, then when you try to deposit, DRI will refuse to verify the week.  Just my guess.


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 6, 2020)

DRIless said:


> I doubt that DRI POINTS can be used in your non DRI I.I. account.  You would have to book a week, then when you try to deposit, DRI will refuse to verify the week.  Just my guess.



‘This is accurate. I called DRI and you will not be able to use points. Even if you could, the amount of points you used to need to reserve when DRI used the Interval International exchange will increase for those same e changes when DRI breaks away. They would be in direct competition with one another. DEX charges way more points for an exchange than it cost with DRI. So your best bet is to reserve a week in DRI and then trade it into Interval International.


----------



## DRIless (Aug 7, 2020)

csalter2 said:


> ‘This is accurate. I called DRI and you will not be able to use points. Even if you could, the amount of points you used to need to reserve when DRI used the Interval International exchange will increase for those same e changes when DRI breaks away. They would be in direct competition with one another. DEX charges way more points for an exchange than it cost with DRI. *So your best bet is to reserve a week in DRI and then trade it into Interval International.*


Good luck with that ... if you're reserving your deeded week, yes.  If you're booking with points, NO, DRI will not confirm the reservation.  The only exchange company that seems to have a 'deal' with DRI on this is SFX from what I have seen.


----------



## DRIless (Aug 7, 2020)

I was of the impression that The Club members were out of luck come the end of 2020 with respect to DRI/I.I. exchanges, but I had a long discussion with an I.I. CSA yesterday that indicated that DRI was no longer paying your I.I. membership come next year but that you could keep your account and still exchange through I.I. 
Time will tell.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 8, 2020)

DRIless said:


> I was of the impression that The Club members were out of luck come the end of 2020 with respect to DRI/I.I. exchanges, but I had a long discussion with an I.I. CSA yesterday that indicated that DRI was no longer paying your I.I. membership come next year but that you could keep your account and still exchange through I.I.
> Time will tell.


Please keep every one updated after 12.31.2020 midnight.


----------



## ccwu (Aug 29, 2020)

DRIless said:


> I was of the impression that The Club members were out of luck come the end of 2020 with respect to DRI/I.I. exchanges, but I had a long discussion with an I.I. CSA yesterday that indicated that DRI was no longer paying your I.I. membership come next year but that you could keep your account and still exchange through I.I.
> Time will tell.



We were told the same. We extended our membership in II for another 4 years. We have to pay it ourself. Once the II account doesn’t not own by DRI, you could add other non DRI pointed timeshare to the account. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 29, 2020)

ccwu said:


> We were told the same. We extended our membership in II for another 4 years. We have to pay it ourself. Once the II account doesn’t not own by DRI, you could add other non DRI pointed timeshare to the account.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


January 1, 2021, is a new year and this question will be answered .IMO.


----------



## youppi (Aug 30, 2020)

My experience using Diamond points on II for 2021 week is :
I tried to book a 2021 week with my points and the system replied you can't because your membership expire Dec 31, 2020.
I called Diamond, I paid the $99 II standard membership for two years, I returned to II site and I booked the 2021 week. 
I don't know if the rules will change Jan 1st 2021 but for the moment is business as usual using the same points grid to exchange in 2021 if you have paid your own II membership for 2021.


----------

